# Amazon Flex Routes - DPX1 Sky Harbor - Phoenix



## Idesofthree (Apr 3, 2017)

I've been ending my Uber/Lyft day doing a 3-4 hour Amazon Flex block. I've only picked up from Chandler DPX3 and typically get a route going to areas in Gilbert/Mesa/Queen Creek. Just curious what area/routes typically come out of the Sky Harbor DPX1 ?


----------

